# Courses



## Jekup (25 Oct 2015)

Hey fellow soldiers. I was wondering how long is Dp1 Infantry reserve course in wainwright?


----------



## Loachman (25 Oct 2015)

Have you read through old threads and taken the Search Function for a spin? You have ben advised to do that before.


----------



## NSRecruit (25 Oct 2015)

Of course you should search the forums. 

Regardless DP1 infantry for me was just short of 8 weeks for both mod 1 & 2. That being said though that included ~12days off so could be done in about 6 weeks.


----------

